
Ask HN: CSS frameworks, older browsers, CSS Grid – what do you use and why? - interfacesketch
It&#x27;s 2019 and browser support for CSS Grid is strong (using the latest browser versions). Many supporters of CSS Grid suggest that CSS frameworks are no longer necessary for layout if you only need to target modern browsers.<p>What&#x27;s your current state-of-play with CSS?
Are still using CSS frameworks? Do you still need to support older browsers? Or have you ditched a framework and fully embraced CSS Grid?
======
LarryMade2
Don't use grid, the main thing I'm working on has hand-made CSS (with a mobile
first layout (with some sizing for larger display)
[https://doplaces.com](https://doplaces.com)

On another I'm just getting into - working on a simple one/two column thing
(large screen two block columns, small screen goes to one some text/image
scaling).

I find a lot of CSS frameworks are over-engineered, and with addition of
various modules and tools adding redundancy to a site's CSS soup.

I can see a lot of refinement can be made by paring out CSS parts into several
sub-classes and then mix them together in the element class assignment (I cant
say all my stuff is like that yet, but that what I'm striving for.) I'm just
getting into front-end so I'm learning as I go.

------
CM30
Depends. If I'm working on a team project and others are using a framework, I
won't exactly tell them to stop using it. Similarly, if I'm lazy/don't want to
worry about design, well Bootstrap will probably get me a nicer looking site
than anything I'd be able to come up with on my own.

But if it's possible, and there's a designer willing to create designs for
components, then I'll use CSS Grid and Flexbox without a pre made framework.

------
markholmes
I've found that when you reach a certain degree of complexity in an
application, a functional CSS library like Tachyons
([http://tachyons.io/](http://tachyons.io/)) or Tailwind
([https://tailwindcss.com/docs/what-is-
tailwind/](https://tailwindcss.com/docs/what-is-tailwind/)) is the only sane
choice.

